# المنتديات الخاصة > القصة والشعر >  من روائع الشاعر الرقيق نزار قباني " الحب المستحيل "

## صفاء عطاالله

الحب المستحيل 

أحبكِ جداً وأعرف أن الطريق إلى المستحيل طويل 
وأعرف أنكِ ست النساء وليس لدي بديل
وأعرف أن زمان الحنين انتهى ومات الكلام الجميل 
في ست النساء ماذا نقول؟؟
أحبك جداً... أحبكِ 
وأعرف أني أعيش بمنفى وأنتِ بمنفى 
و بيني وبينك ريح وغيم وبرق ورعد وثلج ونار 
وأعرف أن الوصول لعينيك وهم 
وأعرف أن الوصول إليك انتحار
ويسعدني أن أمزق نفسي لأجلكِ أيتها الغالية
ولو خيروني لكررت حبكِ للمرة الثانية
يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر 
يا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر 
أحبكِ جداً ... أحبكِ 
و أعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيكِ دون يقينِ 
وأترك عقلي ورائي وأركض .. أركض خلف جنوني
يا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها 
سألتك بالله لا تتركيني .. لا تتركيني
فما أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني 
أحبك جداً وجداً وجداً
وأرفض من نار حبكِ أن استقيلا 
وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقيلا 
وما همني من الحب أن خرجت حيا
وما همني أن خرجت قتيلا 
أحبك جداً 
وأعرفُ أني تورطتُ جداً 
وأحرقتُ خلفي جميع المراكبْ 
وأعرفُأني سأهزُم جداً
برغم أُلوف النساء 
ورغم أُلوف التجاربْ 
أحبُكِ جداً ... ! 
وأعرفُ أني بغابات عينيكِ وحدي أحاربْ 
وأني كـُكل المجانين حاولتُ صيدالكواكبْ 
وأبقى أحبُك رغم اقتناعي
بأن بقائي إلى الآن حياً 
أقاوُم حبُكإحدى العجائبْ 
أحبُكِ جداً ... ! 
وأعرفُ أني أُغامر برأسي
وأن حصانيخاسرْ 
وأن الطريق لبيت أبيكِ 
محاصر بألوف العساكرْ
وأبقى أحبُك رغميقـيـني
بأن التلفُظ باسمكِ كفر 
وأني أحاربُ فوق الدفاترْ 
أحبُكِ جداً ... ! 
وأعرفُ أن هواكِ انتحارْ
وأني حين سأكمل دوري 
سيُرخى عليالستارْ
والقي برأسي على ساعديك 
وأعرفُ أن لن يجـئ النهارْ
وأقنعُ نفسيبأن سُقُوطي 
قـتيلٍ على شفـتيك انتصارْ 
أحبُكِ جداً ! 
وأعرفُ منذُالبداية بأني سأفشل
وأني خـلال فصُول الرواية سأقـتل
ويحُمل رأسي إليكِ 
وأني سأبقى ثلاثين يوماً 
مُسجـى كطفلٍ على رُكبتيكِ 
وأفرح جداً بروعةتلك النهاية 
وأبقى أحبُكِ 
أحبكِ جداً ...

----------


## hazem mohamed

_سلمت يداك يا مشرفتنا المتميزة أستاذة صفاء_
_على اختيارك أبيات الشاعر الرقيق المرهف الحس نزار قباني_

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*



			
				وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقيلا 
وما همني من الحب أن خرجت حيا
وما همني أن خرجت قتيلا
			
		

*

*تربت أناملك ...شكرا لاختيارك دوما الرائع من الأبيات الشعرية الخلابة*

----------


## صفاء عطاالله

*أشكرك مشرفنا المهذب أ . هيثم الفقي على ذوقك الذى ليس  له حدود* 
*دمت بود* 
*تقبل مني وافر التقدير والاحترام*

----------


## ĦėЯǿ

> وأن الطريق لبيت أبيكِ
> محاصر بألوف العساكرْ




 :Death 2: 

فعلا رائعة  :Sad:

----------


## shimaa fadel

رااااااااااائع

----------


## totate

نزار الرائع 
*أشهد أن لا امرأة ً* 

*أتقنت اللعبة إلا أنت* 

*واحتملت حماقتي* 

*عشرة أعوام كما احتملت* 

*واصطبرت على جنوني مثلما صبرت* 

*وقلمت أظافري* 

*ورتبت دفاتري* 

*وأدخلتني روضة الأطفال* 

*إلا أنت ..

*
*أشهد أن لا امرأة ً* 

*تشبهني كصورة زيتية* 

*في الفكر والسلوك إلا أنت* 

*والعقل والجنون إلا أنت* 

*والملل السريع* 

*والتعلق السريع* 

*إلا أنت ..* 

*أشهد أن لا امرأة ً* 

*قد أخذت من اهتمامي* 

*نصف ما أخذت* 

*واستعمرتني مثلما فعلت* 

*وحررتني مثلما فعلت*

----------

